# First Race, Seattle Duck Dodge



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

So I did my first race last night.

The Seattle Duck Dodge is on Lake Union.

What a zoo. Didn't get hit or hit anybody. The old full keel cutter cruiser is a lot slower then the racing boats.

Getting over the start line 4 minutes after the start doesn't help either, but it was fun and nice to get out on the water.

Chris


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

One of the important things is to have clear air at the start. There are two ways to do this. One is to be right on the line at the gun, with speed, so no one can block your air for the first couple of minutes at least.

The other way is to be so late that the whole fleet has left, and the air has filled back in behind them. Four minutes late will usually accomplish this.

Way number one is better, whether you're fast or slow.

But sounds like you had fun, which is ultimately the whole point...


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope to experience that Regatta (Crazy Party) someday.

Duck Dodge...Seattle

Here are the Rules:
Rule 1: Starboard Tack has Right of Way
Rule 2: Rules of the road apply 
Rule 3: No hitting one-another(With or without boats) 
Rule 4: Take all marks to PORT unless noted on Race Course 
Rule 5: No hitting one-another 
Rule 6: Bribing the committee is against the rules (while anybody is looking) 
Rule 7: No hitting one-another 
Rule 8: There is no rule number 8 
Rule 9: No hitting one-another 
Rule 10: Follow all the rules 
Rule 11: No hitting one-another 
Rule 12: Never make a duck change its course (Dodge the Duck)

Registration procedure: Sail by the committee boat before the start. Tell them your boat name and sail number. Be sure they acknowledge you. That's it!

There are no customs unless you go really way off course.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

EO32 said:


> So I did my first race last night.
> 
> The Seattle Duck Dodge is on Lake Union.
> 
> ...


You have more cajones than I do..Nice seeing you out on the 4th - I almost tried to get up to you while you were putting up sails but thought better of it..

Duck dodge is one thing I have never done myself..

kudos


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, the rules are pretty funny.

With a 100 boats in tiny Lake Union, you really have to keep an eye out.

I saw two boats lightly collide, one kept yelling "Starboard" to keep the right-of-way, while the other didn't have a clue.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

nolatom said:


> One of the important things is to have clear air at the start.


Hahahaha, obviously you have never sailed Lake Union.... 

Here is a typical Duck Dodge start



And first mark..










The lake is so small and surrounded by hills/city that the wind is totally random second by second although there are some patterns you eventually learn. I'm still a duck dodge virgin but I've done a fair amount of sailing on Lake Union, no place is more lovely on a hot summer night, what a stunning veiw of downtown!

But 'clean air' on Lake Union. ROFLMAO, not gonna happen or at least not for more than 20 seconds at a time.


----------

